# Not diagnosed, but think I have FM?



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Hi all - I've been a long-standing member of the IBS board, and I just found out that Jeffrey created this board. I don't know if I have FM or not - can you guys help me? I have several of the "trigger points" - especially the inside of my knees, elbows, neck, and shoulders. I wake up every single day stiff and sore - like I was exercising really hard the day before and my muscles are all knotted up. Feels like a truck hit me - every day. I'm depressed (have been for a long time, but I suspect it's a hormonal imbalance due to perimenopause), and I feel exhausted a lot of the time - sometimes to the point where I just want to cry. Does this sound like FM to you? I know it's s mysterious disease, so that's why I thought it would be useful to ask people who have it. Oh - and I have terrible mood swings - really awful, but that might be another perimenopause thing. My doc has had me on antidepressants for years - I've tried Prozac, Effexor, and now I'm on Celexa, but none of them seem to *really* help. I don't know what it is, but I know I don't feel like my old self anymore, and I'm so tired of it. Please help!!------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi missycat!You sound a lot like I felt about 4 years ago. As soon as I would get out of bed I would just feel ill everywhere. Exhaustion, insomnia big time, pain everywhere--the worst being across my shoulders and down my arms. A dr. told me I probably had fibro and would just have to learn to live with a certain amount of pain!??! No one should have to live with that much pain day in and day out.Your best weapon against fibro is to learn all you can. Also, I highly recommend a book I bought about fibro. It is: "fibromyalgia: a comprehensive approach . What you can do about chronic pain and fatigue." buy Miryam Ehrlich Williamson. In paper back it is about $15.00 and will be the best money you have ever spent on a book. The author has had fibro since childhood. She knows what we go through--all of it! I have found her to be right on target about everything. THis is a great place to learn information. THe people are so kind, supportive, and helpful. Hope you will find it so too.Take care and hang in there. THe good days will come. Take care! JM


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Missycat. It sounds like FMS to me, and your story sounds just like mine. I've had FMS/CFS/IBS for probably more than the 16 years that I've known I have it ! I've tried my round of antidepressants and finally a year ago went cold-turkey on all my meds. Nothing was helping and I was getting more depressed by the minute. And I was so tired of "popping pills". It's been a battle, but I've managed to stay off of the antidepressants anyway. I recently tried a muscle relaxer and that did help me a little, especially at night. But, Doc won't renew it, so I'm back to square one!!! This site is full of info, so, when you have some time, try checking back over the last couple of months of info. There's a lot of it. Good luck and keep us posted!------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Missycat,Just wanted to welcome you to the board. (We were actually moved over here from the Parkview board, along with the IBS board.)I'll say your symptoms certainly do sound like FM. I have not been diagnosed either. (Mine is a 'self-diagnosis')







I figure my guess is as good as anybody elses! Especially since I'm the one who is living in this body.Take care,calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Missycat. Just me welcoming you to this board (and hoping for your sake you find out it's not your problem, so you don't feel you need to be here!). Even though you may recall that I have been on this IBS site, I'm a Parkview transfer too. Your symptoms, I must say, are typical sounding of Fibro., but don't take my word for it. A Rheumatoligist should be able to confirm this for you. Moderate exercise, a good nights sleep, and a healthy diet is important to managing the symptoms. If you don't get a good nights sleep and you are uncomfortable with your symptoms, it is bound to make you irritable, which makes me depressed. I use Benadryl for sleep. Just like antidepressants, it helps some and not others. It is said that some antidepressants can actually make you feel worse. Stiffness in the morning is best helped by stretching exercises of all extremities, including most importantly the neck. You do have to know when to quit though, and your body will tell you. Low-impact aerobics gets your heart pumping, and the blood flowing to feed the seemingly oxygen deprived tissues. You have to know when to quit with this too. (For me, it is the discipline of doing them. I religiously do the stretching througout the day, but I need to improve on the aeorobics). Periods of rest throughout the day when one feels muscle and brain fatigue are important. There is nothing quite like a break lying down in a quiet, darkened room to rejuvinate. It usually only takes from 10mins. to an hours rest. Good luck in getting a diagnosis and regimine that is right for you to hopefully ease your discomfort.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Thank you all for the wonderful responses. I've done some reading here on this board and on other sites, and I'm even more convinced I have FM. Now I need to go to my doc and open up his eyes. Can anything else be done about it besides diet, mild exercise, and stretching? Seems a lot like typical ole IBS - learn to live with it.I look forward to continuing to learn more about this syndrome and all of you. Thanks!------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<


----------

